# Best headset under 200$?



## Luca (Sep 17, 2011)

I need a trusty headset to carry with me, but can't decide on one.
I'd totally go with a pair of Sennheiser, but how about the model?
Any ideas?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

£15 Sony pair of earphones from Amazon.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> £15 Sony pair of earphones from Amazon.


exactly, at home i've got some nice headphones, but anywhere else i use cheap earbuds.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a pair of the Sennheiser model # HD 201 {I believe they're referred to as "lightweight" or "air"} which I bought on Amazon for under 25 bucks last spring. I find them to be very comfortable, even after many hours of listening. Again, I'm no expert in this field {or with anything concerning music in any of its aspects}, I think the sound reproduction they provide is pretty good. Hope this helps you in your quest.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sennheiser HD280 Pro, hundred bucks or less at Amazon.com, plus a fifty buck finder fee to me.


----------



## Luca (Sep 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Sennheiser HD280 Pro, hundred bucks or less at Amazon.com, plus a fifty buck finder fee to me.


They seem quite good, thanks for sharing. The HD 518 look good to, plus I've read some great reviews about them.



samurai said:


> I have a pair of the Sennheiser model # HD 201 {I believe they're referred to as "lightweight" or "air"} which I bought on Amazon for under 25 bucks last spring. I find them to be very comfortable, even after many hours of listening. Again, I'm no expert in this field {or with anything concerning music in any of its aspects}, I think the sound reproduction they provide is pretty good. Hope this helps you in your quest.


Yes, it does help. Thanks!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Beyerdynamic DT 770-PRO

http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-...L5SM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320793863&sr=8-1


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Great choice in brand...I am a Sennheiser fanatic...use almost all their mics but definitely for guitar cab and lead vocals...anyway, I've got a few phones as well...in that range, I like the hd598...they're kinda funky looking but they sound great. Even the ones at the $70 level sounds pretty darned fantastic. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Look at the Audio Technica models, from the 30 level up. The frequency response range and 'flatness' are very good. The brand concentrates to some degree on 'professional' applications, so the durability is influenced. I prefer Sennheisers (595-600) at home, they are more comfortable over long wear-times, but they are also more delicate.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I've seen $3 pairs of headphones in vending machines. 

Which would you rather have, 1 pair of Sennheisers, or 66 pairs of vending machine headphones?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I've seen $3 pairs of headphones in vending machines.
> 
> Which would you rather have, 1 pair of Sennheisers, or 66 pairs of vending machine headphones?


and if you put on two of them at the same time, the sound quality doubles!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I just received a pair of Bose IE-2 headphones for my birthday today...they sound great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Not headphones, but I like my Kiipsch Image S4 earbuds. About $80 I think.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

For classical music listening?

Nothing tops these at that this price

Trust me..... my collection:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> For classical music listening?
> 
> Nothing tops these at that this price
> 
> Trust me..... my collection:


are you 9 ft tall or did you put em there for display?

edit: the monitors


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Philip said:


> are you 9 ft tall or did you put em there for display?
> 
> edit: the monitors


I _am_ 9 feet tall

but i only use them when I'm lying in bed and it fills the room nicely.


----------



## Luca (Sep 17, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> For classical music listening?
> 
> Nothing tops these at that this price
> 
> Trust me..... my collection:


That's impressive. I can't but believe you.
Thannks!


----------

